# A LITTER OF VARIGATED



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi all

just thought i would post a few pics of a current litter of varigateds
i have and a pics of a 5 week old group that i am hoping to show at preston

these are about 2 weeks old so eyes not open yet

















the older group at 5 weeks


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

oh arent they pretty! do you have a pic of the buck you bred her to? im new and im trying to figure out how genetics work. i hope its not too much to ask!


----------



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi there

not a prob this is the buck i used and he got 1st at the bradford exel
best varigated


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Very lovely


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

man your variegated mice are beautiful! when you breed the 2 variegated ones together, how do you know which ones are W/W? i dont know too much about variegated mice haha. im trying to learn! thanks


----------



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi there

you dont really best thing i find is to breed two nice ones together and hope for the best but this is not the
rule as you can get them that have no ticking if you are not carefull or even all black

i normal breed a mix and usual get a couple in each litter that have the correct ticking to show
but it can come down to the judge on the day

paul


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i read this on finnmouse's site "There will be a few anemic double-variegated babies in the litter and they can be culled".

are the double variegated ones the ones with no ticking? or what? haha im slightly confused


----------



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi again

yes you do get double varigated and they look horrible but they dont
stand out till about a week old and they just dont grow and look
very pale i have a litter outside i will take a pic to show you
i just leave them in the nest and let nature take its course

paul


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

oh i see. i guess that makes sense since they are anemic. thanks for your help! and i would like to see those pictures please so i know wat they look like


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

harlequin stud said:


> they look horrible but they dont
> stand out till about a week old and they just dont grow and look
> very pale i have a litter outside i will take a pic to show you
> i just leave them in the nest and let nature take its course


Can I ask why you don't cull them?


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwww pritty


----------



## itsasilverspoon (Oct 1, 2009)

Ohhhh that's a lovely bunch!


----------

